# Select Plus bonus 'lost in translation'?



## chuljin (Jan 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

Something odd is happening to me, and I wonder if to anyone else:

I qualified for Select Plus in 2009 for 2010, but, unfortunately, only Select in 2010 for 2011.

As I understand it, that should mean I am Select Plus until 2/28/2011 (have a card that says so) and (even if I get no more rail points) Select until 2/29/2012.

And yet while four trips I took on 12/31/10, which were the first posted in 2011, got the Take Ten Promo bonus, none got the Select or Select Plus Member bonus.

Now, I'm not sure whether it's the current status at the time of travel or posting that's used in deciding which bonus (if any) to apply, but in this case, either way it should have been Select Plus' 50%.

Have I got that right? Have I perhaps found a flaw in the migrated system that I should report?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 19, 2011)

Your extra points went to me!




Thank you! I need them!





If you took those trips on 12/31/2010, they should receive the 50% bonus - since you are Select+++++++++ up until 2/28/2011! And they usually post at the same time as the "regular" points. So I would complain.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 19, 2011)

chuljin said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Something odd is happening to me, and I wonder if to anyone else:
> 
> ...


That problem has also been reported over at FlyerTalk. The Select and Select Plus bonuses have not been posting since the start of the year. I think a kind word or two to AGR (added to the other kind words from other members) can't hurt. Sometimes AGR needs a little nudge to fix things.

In contrast, OTOL miles have been posting without issue.


----------



## IHC (Jan 21, 2011)

My select bonus points for trips I took on 12/29 and 12/31 haven't posted either. The regular points have posted, but not the select bonus points. I've called 3 times and sent 2 emails. Still no select bonus points posted for those trips.


----------



## Edgefan (Jan 21, 2011)

I found this post of great interest as I completed an eight leg trip the first part of this month. Points for my first two legs posted within days. Then nothing until the last couple of days, where all but the last two legs have posted. I qualified for Select (until 2012) and there are no Select bonus points showing up. I will be patient, but I will contact if nothing happens by three weeks from my last leg. :unsure:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I decided to call since I now have 3 trips posted for 2011 and still have not gotten any status bonnus points. The agent I spoke to said they were aware of the issue and were working on getting it corrected. He said they just became aware of the issue, and it should be resolved in a few days. He said he was adding my account to a list of those that needed to be reviewed, so it might not hurt to call if your waiting on points.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I got some more trips posted, and they all had my AGR Select+ bonus post automatically however my first 3 trips of the year were still missing the bonus. Which is starting to make me really edgy since those bonus points will put me over the 35k mark, and I can book my 3 zone roomette reward... so I called and the agent she would elevate my complaint, and hopefully my bonus points should appear with in a week.


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 30, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Well I got some more trips posted, and they all had my AGR Select+ bonus post automatically however my first 3 trips of the year were still missing the bonus. Which is starting to make me really edgy since those bonus points will put me over the 35k mark, and I can book my 3 zone roomette reward... so I called and the agent she would elevate my complaint, and hopefully my bonus points should appear with in a week.


I made two trips on 1/3/11 and still waiting for the Select tier bonus points to post. I spoke to a AGR rep over a week ago about this matter. She acknowledged that the bonus points should have posted and would proceed in rectifying the problem. Still waiting too...........


----------



## Edgefan (Jan 30, 2011)

I waited nine days from my above post to call. As stated above, I had an eight leg trip. I am currently 24 hours shy of three weeks for two of the legs that have not posted yet. Of the six legs that have posted, only the latest one to post had the select bonus points figured for it. The AGR agent told me there was nothing she could do until all legs have posted, which seemed an odd response. She was also a little put off by my questions. For the record, the Agent introduced herself as Debbie. I had an agent in December post points for a points run (that hadn't posted) on the spot, which also jumped me into the 10K bonus that they were promoting. Once all those points posted, she turned around and did a redemption for me for my July '11 trips. She also, in same call, redeemed a trip off my wife's account. I've had such great AGR customer service in the past, and I'm a little perplexed about today's response. I have no burning issues to redeem anything at the moment, so I guess I'll give it another week. hboy:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 30, 2011)

Edgefan said:


> ...For the record, the Agent introduced herself as Debbie.


At least it wasn't "Peggy." 

Supposedly the problem has been escalated to "Washington" for resolution. What that means, I have no clue. Maybe Joe Boardman is a computer programmer?


----------



## Anderson (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, I'm having the same problem with some Select bonus points from January. Granted, I'm also still waiting for a trip from mid-January to post...


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 2, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Well I got some more trips posted, and they all had my AGR Select+ bonus post automatically however my first 3 trips of the year were still missing the bonus. Which is starting to make me really edgy since those bonus points will put me over the 35k mark, and I can book my 3 zone roomette reward... so I called and the agent she would elevate my complaint, and hopefully my bonus points should appear with in a week.
> ...


*UPDATE* My Select Tier Bonus points for my 1/3/11 trips posted this morning. Hope other members will receive their missing bonus points as well.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 2, 2011)

I just checked and all my points are there as of this morning  Now its time to book my 3 zone reward!


----------



## chuljin (Feb 2, 2011)

Me too (and then some [goodwill?]). All is right with the world.


----------



## Edgefan (Feb 4, 2011)

Me three! Legs and select bonus' have all posted. Three phone calls and two emails have yielded results. And yes, all is right with my world as well.


----------

